# corn oil with marijuana



## stdaghost (Aug 14, 2012)

ok im total novice but me n my buddy made oil n i only had corn oil and now i got it i have no idea what to cook any one help me with some advice on what reicpes i could use that call for corn oil cause i told that it not for makeing brownines
any advice be apperciaed


----------



## george xxx (Aug 15, 2012)

The oil you used is somewhat irrelevant. Everyone has an opinion on what oil is better, personally I'm kind of partial to coconut oil. Ask the brains why corn oil cannot be used in brownies? If all else fails mix is some vinegar and spices and have a nice salad.


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2012)

As far as using the corn oil, yes you can use it in any recipe calling for and oil. Like a box of brownie mix, for instance. The recipe usually calls for anywhere between 1/3 and 1/2 cup _vegetable oil_. You can use your corn oil here. Or canola, or best of all, George is onto something -coconut oil. Extremely healthy and good for you. The others, not so much. Your corn oil falls on the lower end of the spectrum of nutritional value. 

So to answer shortly - yes you can use your corn weed oil in brownies. 




stdaghost said:


> ok im total novice but me n my buddy made oil n i only had corn oil and now i got it i have no idea what to cook any one help me with some advice on what reicpes i could use that call for corn oil cause i told that it not for makeing brownines
> any advice be apperciaed


----------



## gioua (Aug 15, 2012)

the oils -butters etc ARE all the same.. in essence
here is what I have learned the real diff is
cornoil= has a shorter shell life once cooked will spoil sooner then olive oil which will not spoil
olive last longer no need to be kept cold higher boiling temp then corn oil
coconut oil IMO the best but also about 8$ for a 16oz jar love that it does go back to a solid state at room temp (has the best tasting burbs too..) and if you make canna caps and do not have a pill cap maker you can easily fill caps when the oil is solid again.
Butter shorter shelf life (can burn easier lower heating temp and will go rancid quickly at room temp)
oil or butter can be used in place of each other..


----------

